# I hate the Bumping Rule.



## surskitty (May 3, 2009)

No, really.  Can we please get rid of it?


It specifies that posts in old threads that _do not revive conversation_ count as bumping.  The thing is, though, that we've already got a rule against useless posts: it's called spamming.  So why do we need a separate rule for this?
People'll occasionally just post new threads instead of reviving old ones when their post would've been completely valid either way.
Most actual bumping infractions could be for spam instead.  The rest are from people accidentally leaving it on the "bumping" ticky instead of whatever they meant to infract for.
There is no number four.

ETA: There was an ETA but now there isn't.


----------



## Departure Song (May 3, 2009)

I've been saying this for a while now. I'll back this up 100%.


----------



## surskitty (May 3, 2009)

I've mentioned it a few times but I felt like posting a thread about it again.  :3


----------



## Tailsy (May 3, 2009)

FUCK YEAH, TICKY BOX!!

But sure, let's get rid of it.


----------



## Dewgong (May 4, 2009)

agree. 

it's useless. if it's a dumb bump it's just a spam.


----------



## surskitty (May 4, 2009)

Haha Dewgong and Tailsy both forgot to vote option one :(

POLL LIES but everyone agrees and it's ticky.


----------



## Felidire (May 4, 2009)

4.  Do not tick all four boxes and press vote? xD

I dunno, if you all want to remove it then go for it. Pretty sure I got hit with one for bumping ages back.


----------



## Butterfree (May 4, 2009)

There are plenty of posts not worthwhile enough to bump a thread, but still easily worthwhile enough to be posted in a recent thread. :/ The spam rule could be modified to include special clauses about old threads, but it really wouldn't change much about the actual rules.

Most of the people who post new threads because they don't want to bump an old one do so because they're thinking of the strict bumping rules on the other forums they go to. They would think of said rules regardless of whether we have a rule called "Bumping" or it's just a part of the spam rule.


----------



## ultraviolet (May 4, 2009)

I'd rather see bumped threads than four threads about the same thing with different dates. :| Although I didn't think we had a real problem with bumping anyway, but maybe I'm just not paying attention.


----------



## Tarvos (May 5, 2009)

i like bumping it is less cluttered than all these individual new threads


----------



## Zhorken (May 7, 2009)

merge duplicate threads


----------



## surskitty (May 7, 2009)

People sometimes do, Zhorken.


----------

